# Which GPS/fish finder to buy!



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Im not sure what to get. If you were to buy one under a 1k, what would it be?


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

theres one in classifieds for 65 bucks


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL. seen that coming.


----------

